# Sunset in Lovelady, Tx. Last January.



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Cell phone pic. Very interested in getting a decent starter camera because I love nature pics.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

Do you have any idea of what you might get for a starter? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

driftfish20 said:


> Cell phone pic. Very interested in getting a decent starter camera because I love nature pics


Even though your posted photo is not sharp as it'd be with a camera. it has a *dreamy quality that is very pleasant*. Lots of people would hang that in their homes.

As to cameras, I posted a few suggestions on threads lately. Check those out. Then go and handle the camera in the store. See what you like holding and is comfortable in your hands. Take a memory card with you and take some photos home with you on that card to check out on your computer later. Don't buy online without the hands on exposure.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great pic.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone!
Bob, I did find the thread you were speaking of and it was very helpful. My quest has begun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Where in Lovelady? I live there.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

lonepinecountryclub said:


> Where in Lovelady? I live there.


Actually it's about 8 or 9 miles east of 19 off of 1280 on the Apache Ranch.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Been to the Apache Ranch several times. Good friends with the Whites.


----------

